# Strengthen Social Security, Increase Benefits, Cut Taxes for Seniors



## KingsX (Jan 31, 2019)

.

Bill was introduced in House yesterday. It will likely pass the House... but unfortunately, may die in the Senate.  


*"Social Security 2100 Act will Strengthen Social Security, Increase Benefits, Cut Taxes for Seniors "*


January 30, 2019

Press Release

" Social Security 2100 Act will Strengthen Social Security, Increase Benefits, Cut Taxes for Seniors

Washington, D.C. – Today, John B. Larson (CT-01), Chairman of the Ways & Means Social Security Subcommittee, introduced the “Social Security 2100 Act,” H.R. 860, a bill that increases Social Security’s vital benefits while making the system financially strong throughout the 21st century.

“Today, over 200 Members of Congress came together on the anniversary of President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s birth to honor his legacy, and to enhance and expand the nation’s most successful insurance program, Social Security, which touches the lives of every American. With 10,000 baby boomers becoming eligible for Social Security every day, the time to act is now. The Social Security 2100 Act will provide economic security not just for today’s seniors but for future generations too."

More info at links below. 

https://larson.house.gov/media-cent...s-congress-introduce-landmark-social-security

https://larson.house.gov/social-security-2100

.


----------



## KingsX (Jan 31, 2019)

.

I especially like the part of the bill that gives a tax cut for millions of seniors by increasing the income thresholds for taxing Social Security. Those income thresholds were never indexed for inflation since the 1984 law to tax Social Security income. And now, due to decades of inflation, even lower income seniors have to pay taxes on their Social Security income.

Pity this wasn't addressed in last year's tax reform bill/law.

.


----------

